# GP Training in Australia for UK doctors



## gtx2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi,

I'm working in UK hospital as an SHO at the moment, I want to get into GP Training in Australia. Can anyone please clarify if this is possible and if yes what are the processes as I found so many websites but no clear guidance. 

Many Thanks in advance!


----------



## Scattley (Jul 30, 2012)

Gob o the AGPT website. They manage training ina Australia.

You need first a PR visa. The website says a 457 is fine but realisticall that is enough not to get selected as you need to be sponsored for 4 six month positions in different practices.....too hard to do and no region will do this unless you have been working in the region for years and the practices know you (only 3 457 visa holders out of 1800 places went in 2015). So get PR first then a years hospital first in Australia and during that year you apply for the program. They select individuals through a national exam and interview process which started last week for 2016. The success rate is lowering each year as the number of hospital positions here drop but is around 60% at present.

As a UK trained doctor you can only apply for the rural pathway which means that the two years of in GP practice training (out of three years) has to be in rural Australia. Half of the placements in the program are for the rural pathway. if you wish to return to the UK please note that the fellowship program is not necessarily recognised in the UK. It's on a case by case basis and seems to depend on the region you trained in and what they provided


----------



## gtx2010 (Mar 3, 2012)

Scattley said:


> Gob o the AGPT website. They manage training ina Australia.
> 
> You need first a PR visa. The website says a 457 is fine but realisticall that is enough not to get selected as you need to be sponsored for 4 six month positions in different practices.....too hard to do and no region will do this unless you have been working in the region for years and the practices know you (only 3 457 visa holders out of 1800 places went in 2015). So get PR first then a years hospital first in Australia and during that year you apply for the program. They select individuals through a national exam and interview process which started last week for 2016. The success rate is lowering each year as the number of hospital positions here drop but is around 60% at present.
> 
> As a UK trained doctor you can only apply for the rural pathway which means that the two years of in GP practice training (out of three years) has to be in rural Australia. Half of the placements in the program are for the rural pathway. if you wish to return to the UK please note that the fellowship program is not necessarily recognised in the UK. It's on a case by case basis and seems to depend on the region you trained in and what they provided


Thank you!


----------

